# Becareful shutting the rear window of your newer NH tractors



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

This is what happened to me this morning just simply shutting the rear window. Shatter! Called the dealer and surprisingly they had 2 in stock. So that tells me this happens often.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, I have a brother in law that has a JD with the factory cab not sure on the tractor model but in the 90hp range and he has bumped his head on the rear window and broke the rear window twice that I know of and he said he put a piece of plexiglas. He was mowing the pasture one time and was in some rough ground when he broke the glass


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Did it break cause it slamed down or did something else contact the glass as it was being closed


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I have two of them and never had a problem. I'll keep a eye on it though.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our MF8160 did the same thing last fall. I have a hired man that's horrible about opening windows instead of using the AC, fine I guess but from now on he's gonna clean the tractor cabs instead of my wife. Anyways, had the rear window open while running the grain cart and drove at about a thirty degree angle across a tile trench that settled from the spring before, blew the window apart. But turns out one gas strut was bad and just there for looks, if both were good maybe it would not have broke?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow and thought when my son cracked the rear glass handle on the JD the other day it was bad.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I really have no idea what happened. I had it opened as I was hooking up a fertilizer spreader cart so I could see the hitch better. That's the only time it is open. Then pulled it shut like always and boom. There it goes. I don't think anything hit it or anything. That tractor wasn't even moving. It shattered so completely that even the holes around the gas struts, the latch and the wind shield wiper shattered completely. As far as I know the gas struts are good. It opened and stayed open like always. I'll have to push the struts by hand to make sure they are both ok. If they aren't ok I would think there would not be any resistance.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Makes you wonder if the glass didnt make contact with metal somewhere.


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mine did the same thing today, but with no one in the tractor and the tractor not running. Bush hogged for a few hours this morning. Pulled the tractor back in the barn and shut it down and closed the doors ( back glass hasn't been opened). Walked around the barn to shut the gates. Heard a noise that wasn't familiar so I walked back around the barn and my rear glass looked just like your picture. 2007 TS135A


----------



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

My JD 8200 did that sitting in my yard, hadn't been touched in 24 hrs. Came out to a pile of glass and it gets everywhere talk about a pain to clean up. Have done the back windows of a 4430 and 4255 while mowing but that was hit by a rock and piece of rotary mower knife(4255) I still find pieces over a year later.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes it does get every where. I think I got it all this spring


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Seems as though it's a weakness of tempered glass that gets stressed! We've had tempered glass on a greenhouse shatter just from the stress of the frame shifting a little as a result of frost heaving!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lots of problems with them, tempering imparts stress on them so they are always stressed even sitting, a small flaw can just let go.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

I have heard issues when the door is open and you shut the rear window. I believe it has something to do with pressurizing the cab....and if the door is open, it isn't pressurized and creates more stress on the rear window and it can not handle it. Always make sure to shut the rear window slowly, that is for sure.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I think on the New Hollands the bolster/latch can go into the closed position while the window is open and then If you close the rear window by pulling on the grab bar the lock pin contacts the lock bar about an inch and half before the window is closed and something gotta give .


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Broke a couple out on a 4240 JD when I ran over a gopher mound. Pickup slung dirt (rocks) into back window. Not a cheap fix and a big mess. Found charts of glass for a year


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

kyfred said:


> Wow, I have a brother in law that has a JD with the factory cab not sure on the tractor model but in the 90hp range and he has bumped his head on the rear window and broke the rear window twice that I know of and he said he put a piece of plexiglas. He was mowing the pasture one time and was in some rough ground when he broke the glass


Interesting fix witht he plexiglass. Is his rear glass completley flat, or does it have curves in it like some of the newer tractors?


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Man, that sucks!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I really have no idea what happened. I had it opened as I was hooking up a fertilizer spreader cart so I could see the hitch better. That's the only time it is open. Then pulled it shut like always and boom. There it goes. I don't think anything hit it or anything. That tractor wasn't even moving. It shattered so completely that even the holes around the gas struts, the latch and the wind shield wiper shattered completely. As far as I know the gas struts are good. It opened and stayed open like always. I'll have to push the struts by hand to make sure they are both ok. If they aren't ok I would think there would not be any resistance.


If it's a bad strut it will just collapse when you push on it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> If it's a bad strut it will just collapse when you push on it.


Nope it wasn't bad struts. It's been a year and the struts work fine with the new window. I'm just now very careful pulling the window shut.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

endrow said:


> I think on the New Hollands the bolster/latch can go into the closed position while the window is open and then If you close the rear window by pulling on the grab bar the lock pin contacts the lock bar about an inch and half before the window is closed and something gotta give .


This is exactly what happened on one of our Pumas. Struts are really strong and you need to use both hands and close it carefully


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

This made me think of a Prince Rupert's Drop:


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

That is so cool!

Rear windows breaking is not though.


----------

